

AMD releases new Catalyst drivers for Win 7 Firefox 4 users - ssclafani
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/hardware/win-7-firefox-4-users-take-note-amd-releases-new-catalyst-drivers/12568

======
ognyankulev
Wow, this is true care for your customers. And kind of acknowledgement where
we're heading with GPUs.

